# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  AI portraits, SketchAR Inc., Vilnius, Vilniaus Apskritis, Lithuania

## Airicist

Developer - SketchAR Inc.

producthunt.com/posts/ai-portraits-by-sketchar

----------


## Airicist

SketchAR – The first assistant for drawing using augmented reality powered by AI

Aug 26, 2019




> The app puts virtual images on a surface to let you trace drawings from your phone.

----------


## Airicist

AI Portraits – turn your photo into illustration with SKETCHAR using neural networks

Oct 21, 2020




> Check out a new SKETCHAR feature – AI portraits.

----------

